# Queen color code mnemonic?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a couple:

'Bee Warned You Require Gloves'
http://www.cheshire-bka.co.uk/Beekeeping/queencolours.php


'Will You Raise Good Bees'
http://www.dingwallbeekeepers.org/index.asp?pageid=64391


However, note that they start with different years!  


"What!? You Raise Green Bees!?" 
*When You Requeen* Get the Best!"


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I google it once per year and I'm good till next season. I really don't feel a need to commit it to memory.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Begin With Your Royal Girl
I made this up myself because I am dumb as a stump and have trouble remembering my house number which is only one digit and it is between zero and two. Darn it! What the heck number is that? I keep forgetting.


----------

